
Amazon’s Shifting Definition of What Is “Essential” - kouh
https://themarkup.org/coronavirus/2020/04/07/amazons-shifting-definition-of-what-is-essential
======
bb2018
Perhaps I am heartless, but what percent of people believe Amazon should not
ship non-essential items? I would guess very low.

Amazon has prioritized essential items - but this was due to a surge against
their capacity and it is a positive sign they can now handle other items.

The article uses the example that Amazon is selling bowling balls. Should
Amazon stop selling bowling balls anymore than Bowling.com should?

